# Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

						Ein Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von rund 60 Euro, mehr und längere Kabel, eine optimierte Lüfterkurve sowie das PCGH-Branding zeichnen das 550-Watt-Netzteil in der PCGH-Edition aus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Andere Sleeve Farben wäre toll z.B. rot

Aber Singlerail?


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Mir gefällt's, kommt mit auf die "Sep/Okt-PC-Aufrüst-Liste"


----------



## facehugger (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Aber Singlerail?


Ich sach dazu nur: wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Ich nutze mein Seasonic X650 KM³ jetzt schon das 5. Jahr. Und... den Feuerlöscher hab ich bis heute stehen lassen können

Gruß


----------



## PolluxFix (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Den FI-Schalter im Sicherungskasten habe ich die letzten Jahre auch nicht benötigt. Es ist trotzdem schön, dass er da ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich nutze mein Seasonic X650 KM³ jetzt schon das 5. Jahr. Und... den Feuerlöscher hab ich bis heute stehen lassen können
> 
> Gruß



Oha, 5 Jahre. Dann wird es aber Zeit für was Neues.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Netzteile kann man 10 Jahre problemlos nutzen, wird auch nichts in Rauch aufgehen das einzige was schwächt ist die Effizienz die nach einiger zeit nachlässt.

Wobei die Kondensatoren heutiger Netzteile bestimmt schon so gut sind das man sie 20 Jahre lang nutzen kann.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Naja es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum denen in den letzen 2 Jahren ein E9 580W "abgeraucht" ist. Also nach so 6-7 Jahren würde ich schon mal schauen das ich mir was neues in den PC hole, dann vllt auch mit Titanium Zertifizierung.


----------



## cuban13581 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60â‚¬ [Anzeige]*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Naja es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum denen in den letzen 2 Jahren ein E9 580W "abgeraucht" ist. Also nach so 6-7 Jahren würde ich schon mal schauen das ich mir was neues in den PC hole, dann vllt auch mit Titanium Zertifizierung.



Die haben aber eigentlich auch eine Herstellergarantie von Be Quiet von 5 Jahren. Sie hätten sich also ohne Probleme  ein neues Netzteil zuschicken lassen können, sofern nicht sie den Schaden verursacht haben. Mein Netzteil(E8 550W) ist übrigens schon 5 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch wunderbar.  Bei Markennetzteilen bezahlt man eben auch für die Qualität und die Langlebigkeit und dies macht sich eben auch in der Garantie des Herstellers bemerkbar. Nur bei No-name Produkten zum Billigpreis sollte man vorsichtig sein, da diese auch keine Schutzvorrichtungen haben können. Solange ein NT funktioniert, kann man es auch behalten. Gerade bei Marken-netzteilen braucht man sich da keine Sorgen machen.


Quelle:
Test: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Sorenhuhn (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Naja es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum denen in den letzen 2 Jahren ein E9 580W "abgeraucht" ist. Also nach so 6-7 Jahren würde ich schon mal schauen das ich mir was neues in den PC hole, dann vllt auch mit Titanium Zertifizierung.



Für was denn. Was läuft, das läuft. Durch die ganzen Schutzschaltungen in Markennetzteilen braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen um seine Hardware machen. Also einfach so lange verwenden, bis das Teil platzt.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



Sorenhuhn schrieb:


> Für was denn. Was läuft, das läuft. Durch die ganzen Schutzschaltungen in Markennetzteilen braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen um seine Hardware machen. Also einfach so lange verwenden, bis das Teil platzt.



Naja, bei so einem 1,2kW Singlerail wo die OCP bei 100A liegt würd ich nicht darauf vertrauen das die so schnell greift das kein Schaden entsteht.


----------



## empy (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



Abductee schrieb:


> Naja, bei so einem 1,2kW Singlerail wo die OCP bei 100A liegt würd ich nicht darauf vertrauen das die so schnell greift das kein Schaden entsteht.



Hm, solange die OVP zieht, ist die Hardware doch sicher, oder?


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Für die OVP müsste meiner Meinung nach schon ein konkreter Defekt am Netzteil selber vorliegen.
Für eine reine Überlast wo die OPP oder OCP normalerweise da sind, können die bei so einer utopisch hohen Ampere-Zahl gar nicht schnell genug greifen.
Vielleicht das die UVP mal auslöst oder die OTP (sehr langsam).
Bei einem richtigen Kurzschluss sollte ja auch die SCP greifen, da gibts aber auch Beispielvideos wo die nur beim Einschalten greift.


----------



## empy (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Aber damit die OCP greifen müsste, müsste doch irgendwas außerhalb des Netzteil verbockt worden sein. Der Strom muss ja irgendwo fließen und solange die Spannung konstant bleibt, erhöht sich ja der Strom nicht einfach. Und für einen Kurzschluss im Rechner kann das Netzteil ja nichts.


----------



## JonnyWho (22. September 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Naja es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum denen in den letzen 2 Jahren ein E9 580W "abgeraucht" ist. Also nach so 6-7 Jahren würde ich schon mal schauen das ich mir was neues in den PC hole, dann vllt auch mit Titanium Zertifizierung.



da sollte man auch überlegen ob das wirklich alles so stimmt wie es geschrieben wird. Ich glaube da manchen nicht, in Foren wird auch gern mal übertrieben. Ich selbst hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein E9 500W und da ist trotz dutzendfacher neuer Hardware und spielereien ohne Ende nix passiert.


----------



## knightmare80 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Wenn PCGH jetzt noch ein größeres NT rausbringen würde, damit ich meine beiden 1080Ti auch  beim Falten effizient nutzen kann....


----------



## Peace2k (4. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset [Anzeige]*

Bei dem Preis kaufe ich lieber die 650W Version. Dann hab ich mehr von. 120€ ich schmeiß mich weg. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit den Sleeve Kabeln.


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset [Anzeige]*



Peace2k schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit den Sleeve Kabeln.


Und was ist mit der Lautstärke?


----------



## Peace2k (4. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset [Anzeige]*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Lautstärke?



Was soll damit sein? Große Last, mehr wärme, mehr Umdrehungen des Lüfters. Ist besser für die Komponente. Also alles super.


1 Sone bei über 80% Last ist nicht laut.

Außerdem hat die 650W Variante auch mehr Anschlüsse. Und die paar cm. mehr machen da nix aus. Also auf jedem Fall rechtfertigt das keine 120€. 

Und ich habe nicht "nur Sleeve" geschrieben.

Das Netzteil ist gut, ist ja auch ein Seasonic, aber auf keinen Fall das Geld, im Verhältnis, Wert.

Vielleicht will PCGH ja so Geld sammeln um endlich auf HTTPS umzusteigen.  
Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an ComputerBase!


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Das 550W PCGH ist leiser als das normale 550W und du willst dir die größere Variante der normalen Version kaufen.
Ergo bist du lauter unterwegs und das ist ein halt ein Pluspunkt der kleineren PCGH-Variante.
Die Kabel sind übrigens neben dem Sleeve auch länger und es sind zusätzliche dabei.
Dein Argument "nur das Sleeve" ist so nicht richtig.


----------



## Scootertourist (18. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Hi,

meine ältesten Bequiet-NTs sind 10 und 9 Jahre in Betrieb. Ein weiteres läuft in einem NAS seit rund 6 Jahren 24/7.

Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## Freakless08 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset [Anzeige]*



Peace2k schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kaufe ich lieber die 650W Version. Dann hab ich mehr von. 120€ ich schmeiß mich weg. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit den Sleeve Kabeln.


Kommt darauf an was der PC verbraucht.
Man sollte schon passende Netzteile zum Systemverbrauch wählen, da sonst das Netzteil ineffizient arbeitet.


----------



## ForeShadow (19. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> da sollte man auch überlegen ob das wirklich alles so stimmt wie es geschrieben wird. Ich glaube da manchen nicht, in Foren wird auch gern mal übertrieben. Ich selbst hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein E9 500W und da ist trotz dutzendfacher neuer Hardware und spielereien ohne Ende nix passiert.



Musste da unbedingt erst etwas passieren?


----------



## Do Berek (23. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Achtung mit Vega Karten!
https://www.computerbase.de/2018-11/sea-sonic-vega-grafikkarten-focus-plus/


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2018)

*AW: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W PCGH-Edition mit Sleeved Kabelset im Wert von 60€ [Anzeige]*

Dürfte für die PCGH-Edition nicht gelten da es erst viel später auf den Markt kam.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. Juli 2020)

Wäre es nicht mal langsam Zeit für eine Neuauflage? Mittlerweile gibt es das Focus PX 550W für weniger als die PCGH-Edition vom alten Focus+ Gold 550W...


----------



## Markzzman (25. Juli 2020)

Gerade erst dat normale Focus Gold verbaut...

Schade auch.


----------

